# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Property tax? Other costs...

## murph

Hey all, just doing some dreaming/planning....

If I bought a $80,000 house in westmoreland, what would the property tax be if any?

How about other unseen expenses, like is there a water bill? Electric would obviously be per usage... Do you get home insurance just like in the states? I assume it would be required though the bank loan.

Trying to figure out if it's smarter to buy now in preparation for retirement or wait it out and save until I am ready. Realistically, I have about 25 years before retiring and would use this as a Vacation retreat until then...

Any insight would be appreciated, thx

----------

